# Textarea - Rahmen weg...



## botta (28. November 2001)

Heho...

Neue Frage - neues Glück...

Ich suche ne Möglichkeit, bei ner Textarea, den Rahmen wegzubekommen... border="0" funnzzzt net ?!

Hat jemand ne Idee ??

Thx a lot...


----------



## Quentin (28. November 2001)

wie so oft helfen style sheets weiter :


```
<textarea rows=20 cols=20 style="border-style:solid;border-width:0px;" >
```


gruß


----------



## Fey (28. November 2001)

Hi botta,

also das müsste mit Style Sheets gehen.


<style type="text/css">
.textfeld {border:0px}
</style>


Der Textarea dann einfach die class "textfeld" mitgeben. Habs aber mit border:0px noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß,
Fey

/edit
Mist, Quentin war schneller


----------



## botta (28. November 2001)

Yup Thx a lot...
...habe es mit Quentin´s Style Sheet ausprobiert und funzt...

Ne Möglichkeit den Text in der Textarea zu formatieren besteht nicht ? ...zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus...habe ein wenig ausprobiert - naja und er gibt die Anweisungen mit als Text aus...

Also - wenn mir das noch jemand beantworten kann...::::..


----------



## Quentin (28. November 2001)

```
<textarea rows=20 cols=20 style="border-style:solid;border-width:0px;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica;font-size:20pt;color:#ff0000;font-weight:bold" >
```

so was zb?

du kannst nur eine schriftformatierung, nicht mehrere verwenden...

hope that helpts...


----------



## botta (28. November 2001)

Yup...habe ich schon befürchtet das nicht mehr geht...
Aber trotzdem danke...!!!


----------

